# Genesis Vliesfilter Erfahrungen



## Knipser (15. Aug. 2020)

Wer besitzt einen Genesis? Willi


----------



## troll20 (15. Aug. 2020)

Ja hier, ich oute mich. 
Und nu? Gibt es dazu Fragen?


----------



## Knipser (15. Aug. 2020)

Hallo liebeTeichbesitzer!
Seit dem 6. Januar 2020 besitze ich den EVO3/750. 3Jahre hatte ich einen Oase Trommelfilter, der auch sauber filterte. Aber für mich war der Wasserverbrauch einfach zu hoch. Das Wasser was jetzt eingespart wird, verspritzen wir es im Garten. Eines vorweg, ich mache hier keine Werbung - es sind meine Erfahrungen. Habe noch nie so einen klaren Teig besessen wie jetzt. Gepumpt wird mit "Aquq-Forte Vario 20000 34-187watt, gedrosselt 80watt". Der Vliesfilterverbrauch hält sich bei mir in Grenzen - im Sommer 23 Tage, im Winter 40 Tage pro Rolle u. das bei hoher Besetzung. Ich wüste nicht welcher filter das besser kann. Wer macht ähnliche Erfahrungen  Willi


----------



## Knipser (15. Aug. 2020)

troll20 schrieb:


> Ja hier, ich oute mich.
> Und nu? Gibt es dazu Fragen?


Hast Du einen? Dann bitte


----------



## Lion (15. Aug. 2020)

hallo Willi,
Du filterst im Winter somit möchte ich fragen, wo steht der Genesis ?
VG. Léon

ein paar Bilder über die Filter und Teichanlage wären schön.


----------



## Lion (15. Aug. 2020)

troll20 schrieb:


> Ja hier, ich oute mich.
> Und nu? Gibt es dazu Fragen?



hallo René,
welchen Genesis hast Du ?
filterst Du ausschließlich über den Genesis ?
filterst Du im Winter ?
wo steht der Filter ?
welche Pumpenleistung ?
welche UV c Stärke ?
gepumte Version oder Schwerkraft ?
einige Fotos wären toll.

Vielen Dank
Léon


----------



## Knipser (15. Aug. 2020)

Lion schrieb:


> hallo Willi,
> Du filterst im Winter somit möchte ich fragen, wo steht der Genesis ?
> VG. Léon
> 
> ein paar Bilder über die Filter und Teichanlage wären schön.


Hallo Lion!
Ja ich filter auch im Winter. Der Genesis (gepumpte Version) steht offen 2m vom Teich entfernt. Ab 2° Frost wird er bei mir mit Luftpolster Folie eingepackt. Da ein Genesis Heizstab (1,5kw) installiert ist, wird er bei Bedarf eingeschaltet. Willi


----------



## troll20 (15. Aug. 2020)

Lion schrieb:


> welchen Genesis hast Du ?


 Evo 3/500


Lion schrieb:


> filterst Du ausschließlich über den Genesis ?


 aktuell  zusätzlich noch über den alten CS2+ Bio.


Lion schrieb:


> filterst Du im Winter ?


Kommt drauf  an ob ich es rechtzeitig schaffe den Teich mit einer neuen Abdeckung zu versehen. 


Lion schrieb:


> wo steht der Filter ?


Äm ja. 
Im Garten, hinterm Teich von da wo ich gerade sitze 
Oder auf was zielt deine Frage????


Lion schrieb:


> welche Pumpenleistung ?


 Die gleiche wie beim @Knipser 


Knipser schrieb:


> Aquq-Forte Vario 20000 34-187watt





Lion schrieb:


> welche UV c Stärke ?


Aktuell keine. 


Lion schrieb:


> gepumte Version oder Schwerkraft ?


 gepumpt 


Lion schrieb:


> einige Fotos wären toll.


 vom Filter ???
Sind doch ganz viele im Netz zu sehen. 



Lion schrieb:


> Vielen Dank


Gerne Doch


----------



## Knipser (15. Aug. 2020)

Knipser schrieb:


> Hallo Lion!
> Ja ich filter auch im Winter. Der Genesis (gepumpte Version) steht offen 2m vom Teich entfernt. Ab 2° Frost wird er bei mir mit Luftpolster Folie eingepackt. Da ein Genesis Heizstab (1,5kw) installiert ist, wird er bei Bedarf eingeschaltet. Willi


----------



## Knipser (15. Aug. 2020)

[QU                OTE="Lion, post: 607907, member: 36565"]hallo Willi,
Du filterst im Winter somit möchte ich fragen, wo steht der Genesis ?
VG. Léon 

ein paar Bilder über die Filter und Teichanlage wären schön.[/QUOTE]
Schade, die Spiegelungen über dem Wasser, lassen das Wasser nicht ganz klar erscheinen. Willi   ]218996[/ATTACH]


----------



## Knipser (15. Aug. 2020)

Hallo Lion!
UV-C Klärer ist ein Genesis-Amalgam UV Klärer, der 4 mal so lange hält wie normale UV-C Klärer. Meiner mit 90 watt wird im unteren Bereich der Anlage eingeschoben u. verschraubt. Habe ihn nur zu Vorsicht gekauft u. verbaut - brauche ihn nicht, weil Wasser auch so super klar ist. Sollte mal eine Krankheit ausbrechen, dann steht sie sofort bereit. Willi


----------



## Lion (16. Aug. 2020)

troll20 schrieb:


> Evo 3/500
> aktuell  zusätzlich noch über den alten CS2+ Bio.
> 
> Kommt drauf  an ob ich es rechtzeitig schaffe den Teich mit einer neuen Abdeckung zu versehen.
> ...



René,
auf was bezieht sich die Frage, Foto Filter,

ich wollte durch Fotos erkennen können, wie der Filter angeschlossen ist, bezw. wie das CS2 und die Biofilterung
im System eingebunden sind?  Léon


----------



## troll20 (16. Aug. 2020)

Na dann sach das doch 

Beide hängen an einer 50iger Leitung (Schlauch) derzeit mit einem Y Stück und zwei Kugelhähnen dann geht es einmal in den CS2 und von dort in die Kisten mit dem HelX prr 70iger HT Leitung. Die zweite Leitung geht in den EVO und von dort geht es in den Pflanzfilter. 
Da alles nur provisorisch ist, weil der Teich wohl umziehen muss.. gibt es keine Bilder davon.


----------



## samorai (16. Aug. 2020)

troll20 schrieb:


> Da alles nur provisorisch ist, weil der Teich wohl umziehen muss.. gibt es keine Bilder davon.



Möchtest du den Teich vergrößern?


----------



## troll20 (16. Aug. 2020)

samorai schrieb:


> Möchtest du den Teich vergrößern?





troll20 schrieb:


> weil der Teich wohl umziehen muss


Ober er dann größer wird oder ein Schwimmteich dran hat wird die Zeit zeigen müssen.


----------



## samorai (16. Aug. 2020)

Mach es mal nicht so spannend, Egon, alias René hat doch bestimmt einen Plan im Kopf.
Man baut nicht blind drauf los .
Hat dir das schwarze Gesoeff etwas ins Hirn gezaubert?


----------



## troll20 (16. Aug. 2020)

@samorai Ron, a) das falsche Thema hier und b) die falsche Plattform


----------



## samorai (16. Aug. 2020)

Okay, du hast recht. 
Ich hoffe es gibt einen Fred darüber!


----------



## Lion (17. Aug. 2020)

troll20 schrieb:


> Na dann sach das doch
> Da alles nur provisorisch ist



René,
was ist dann dein Plan,
willst Du beide Systeme beibehalten ?
denn im Prinzip müsste doch der Genesis die Arbeit vom CS2 miterledigen ?
(und somit entfällt die manuelle Reinigung beim cs2, was ja Sinnvoll wäre oder?)

VG. Léon


----------



## troll20 (17. Aug. 2020)

Lion schrieb:


> René,
> was ist dann dein Plan,
> willst Du beide Systeme beibehalten ?
> denn im Prinzip müsste doch der Genesis die Arbeit vom CS2 miterledigen ?
> ...


----------



## DbSam (17. Aug. 2020)

Hallo Willi,

was mir beim Lesen Deiner Beiträge auffällt:
So wie Du hier und auch dort 'kämpfst' - bekommste Geld dafür? lol

Man muss das alles bissel objektiver betrachten, auch wenn man total begeistert ist.
Jeder Filtertyp hat so seine Vor- und Nachteile und es gibt z. Bsp. auch andere Ansichten.

Ebenso macht da auch sicher jeder andere Erfahrungen mit den unterschiedlichen Filtertypen.
Ich gönne Dir Deine guten. 


VG Carsten


----------



## Knipser (17. Aug. 2020)

DbSam schrieb:


> Hallo Willi,
> 
> was mir beim Lesen Deiner Beiträge auffällt:
> So wie Du hier und auch dort 'kämpfst' - bekommste Geld dafür? lol
> ...


Hallo!
So ein Quatsch, bekommste Geld dafür fast schon beleidigend. Eigene Erfahrungen wird man doch wohl noch äußern dürfen, oder was gefällt Dir an meinen Erfahrungen nicht. Sind wir nicht auf andere Erfahrungen angewiesen oder wozu ist das Forum da? Bestimmt nicht um Leute dumm zu verkaufen. Willi


----------



## DbSam (17. Aug. 2020)

Hallo Willi,

bleibe gelassen, niemand hat Dich angegriffen. 

Und natürlich lebt so ein Forum von vielen Erfahrungen und anderen Meinungen/Ansichten.
Meine Meinung zu Vliesern habe ich mit obigem Link kundgetan. 


VG Carsten


----------



## Knipser (17. Aug. 2020)

DbSam schrieb:


> Hallo Willi,
> 
> bleibe gelassen, niemand hat Dich angegriffen.
> 
> ...


Hallo!
Habe nicht diesen Fred eröffnet, um mich von Dir beleidigen zu lassen - ich bitte doch diesen Fred uns Freunden zu Überlassen. Willi


----------



## DbSam (17. Aug. 2020)

Hallo Willi,

ach weißt Du, wenn ich das so lese:


Knipser schrieb:


> Eigene Erfahrungen wird man doch wohl noch äußern dürfen


... dann sollte das ebenso auch auf eigene Meinungen/Ansichten zu Vliesern zutreffen. 


VG Carsten

PS:
Keine Angst, ich lasse Dich hier im Thread sehr gern allein zurück.


----------



## Knipser (18. Aug. 2020)

DbSam schrieb:


> Hallo Willi,
> 
> ach weißt Du, wenn ich das so lese:
> 
> ...


Was gescheites hätte ich von Dir doch mehr erwartet, oder haste Stress zu Hause? Seinen Frust sollte man nicht auf Andere entladen. Willi


----------



## Ida17 (18. Aug. 2020)

OT:

Leute, jetzt ist mal gut hier.

Jeder darf seine Ansichten teilen und man muss nicht alles bierernst nehmen. 

Hier wurde niemand beleidigt und wird es auch nicht in Zukunft, also mal alle schön den Ball flach halten. 

Danke, OT zuende.


Wer gute Erfahrungen mit dem Vlieser macht ist doch schön, wer nicht oder nicht überzeugt ist vom Konzept darf das aber genauso gerne preisgeben. 
Der Vlieser ist sicherlich für kleinere (Koi-)Teiche eine schöne Sache, da der ganze Dreck am Vlies hängen bleibt und es sich mit den Rollen auch in Grenzen hält. 
Aber einer gewissen Teichgröße funktioniert das nur bedingt und der Vliesverbrauch muss ja auch einkalkuliert werden, denn so eine Rolle ist nicht gerade preiswert.
Dazu müsste man sich eine Aufstellung machen, ob sich der Vlies-Aufwand gegenüber dem Stromverbrauch lohnt oder ob es nicht doch kostengünstiger und effektiver ist auf TF oder EBF zu gehen.


----------



## Knipser (18. Aug. 2020)

Hallo zusammen.
23 Tage hat dieses mal die Rolle gehalten, im Januar - Februar waren's noch 40 Tage. Bin gespannt wie der Jahresdurchschnitt ausfällt. Willi


----------



## Dr.J (18. Aug. 2020)

Leute, kommt bitte runter. Wir haben hitzige Zeiten und darum sollte es hier etwas cooler zugehen. Ok?

@DbSam
Manchmal lassen sich Worte durch Smilies nicht entschärfen. Es ist dann besser nichts zu schreiben. ;-)


----------



## Wachtlerhof (18. Aug. 2020)

Auf die Gefahr hin, dass ich mich unbeliebt mache und mir eine Rüge einfange, DbSam's Worte waren nicht scharf, dass sie zu entschärfen gewesen wären. Im Gegenteil, es war sehr charmant und gut (meiner Meinung nach absolut richtig) formuliert.


----------



## troll20 (18. Aug. 2020)




----------



## Knipser (18. Aug. 2020)

troll20 schrieb:


>


Warum, ist doch für alle da. Willi


----------



## Knipser (3. Dez. 2020)

Vliesbesitzer meldet euch, wer macht gute oder schlechte Erfahrungen? Habe jetzt 1 Rolle ( 200 x 0,75m ) seit dem 26.10. drinn u. ist noch fast halb voll. Im Sommer waren es immer 28-30 Tage für 1 Rolle bei 3200 L Teich. Wie ist bei Euch der Verbrauch? Willi


----------



## Knipser (4. Dez. 2020)

Knipser schrieb:


> Vliesbesitzer meldet euch, wer macht gute oder schlechte Erfahrungen? Habe jetzt 1 Rolle ( 200 x 0,75m ) seit dem 26.10. drinn u. ist noch fast halb voll. Im Sommer waren es immer 28-30 Tage für 1 Rolle bei 32000 L Teich. Wie ist bei Euch der Verbrauch? Willi


----------



## Knipser (5. Dez. 2020)

Hat hier keiner einen Vlieser, egal welche Marke?  Willi


----------

